# Comedian Katt Williams charged with assaulting Uber driver



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.wwlp.com/news/comedian-katt-williams-charged-with-assaulting-uber-driver/1507319030









PORTLAND, Ore. (KOIN) - Comedian Katt Williams was arrested in Portland, Oregon, after being accused of assaulting the driver taking him to a performance at the Moda Center Friday night.

The driver was treated at the hospital for minors injuries to the face, including cuts and swelling.

Williams is charged with 4th-degree assault and is being held on $2,500 bail at the Multnomah County Jail. He was also arrested for an out-of-state warrant from Georgia.

According to TMZ, Williams was in Portland as part of Nick Cannon's Wild 'N Out show at the Moda Center Friday night.

Williams is due in court Monday afternoon.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Funny how it often happens that when somebody shows their ass, they also have an outstanding warrant from somewhere else! 

Lady Justice may be blind, but she's not stupid.

That Georgia warrant, incidentally, must be a felony warrant and if it is, he may not be able to bond out at all unless Georgia waives extradition.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.wwlp.com/news/comedian-katt-williams-charged-with-assaulting-uber-driver/1507319030
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did it feel " Funny" ?
Cant make $2,500.00 bond !?

He has that " FUGITIVE LOOK "!

Hypertension is a Killer.
Get treatment Kat !


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

It’s interesting, he is not stupid but sure acted stupid there, sometimes I wonder if people do this shit just to get their name circulated again..why I do not know but how could you be making good money and not settle your legal issues prior and then hit a Uber driver, how hard is it to sit in a car especially when your going to a gig that pays very well...mind boggling


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> It's interesting, he is not stupid but sure acted stupid there, sometimes I wonder if people do this shit just to get their name circulated again..why I do not know but how could you be making good money and not settle your legal issues prior and then hit a Uber driver, how hard is it to sit in a car especially when your going to a gig that pays very well...mind boggling


He MISSED his paying gigg to be arrested.
Not good.
Future Uber jokes ?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I just know I have read or heard about kat Williams being arrested 4 different times in half a day, and I am not even trying to read the news lol he could be trying to be “edgy” instead of a has been old man, who knows. Entertainers do such weird shit like Winona Ryder stealing from stores when she was a star in her 20s (I think it was her lol), not that it made her edgy, but could of kept her in spotlight somehow as a wacko for future roles, or that was the thought process.


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

Cocaine is a hell of a drug.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

The driver probably dissed his comedy routine.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LolIKnow said:


> Cocaine is a hell of a drug.


Cocaine AND Hypertension.
Bad combination.

Even worse with Hepatitis Yellow !


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> The driver probably dissed his comedy routine.


It doesn't take much to aggitate Williams.

You should expect a fight with him just by making eye contact.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Did it feel " Funny" ?
> Cant make $2,500.00 bond !?


Not sure of Portland's legal system procedures, but in most places if there is an extradition hold you stay in jail unless the other jurisdiction waives extradition.

The bond for the current assault charges only comes into play if the other jurisdiction waives. If he's still in jail, he is probably on an extradition hold for Georgia.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

This guy gets arrested almost every month. At some point, a judge is going to lock his ass up for significant amounts of time for being a menace to society.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

LolIKnow said:


> It doesn't take much to aggitate Williams.
> 
> You should expect a fight with him just by making eye contact.


You can't make eye contact with him, he's only 5'3


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I really dislike this guy. I don't think he is funny and he looks like he stinks. He also has that little-guy attitude... looks and acts like a little barking dog.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Who? William Katt?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> Who? William Katt?
> View attachment 265280


Greatest American Hero he is not. A wannabe comedian he is.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

What's with all these celebrities messing with their drivers? Talk about dumb. Just get out if something is wrong. Fix it later with customer service. You should know better after probably having to deal with unruly crowds and hecklers.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> What's with all these celebrities messing with their drivers? Talk about dumb. Just get out if something is wrong. Fix it later with customer service. You should know better after probably having to deal with unruly crowds and hecklers.


For most lower tier celebrities bad PR is better than no PR.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Has Uber banned Williams from the platform? Anybody heard?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Z129 said:


> Has Uber banned Williams from the platform? Anybody heard?


Only as a pax. He's still qualified to be a driver.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I want to know which of my homies got beat up. Where's the video??

The guy prolly asked the driver to hang out and keep the meter running while he ran in 'real quick'.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I think UP is a lil savvier then the rest of the news outlets in they did not take the bait, just guessing. I smell a PR stunt, and a bad one a mile away, but Kat Williams is funny as hell, and am a fan. Whatever, who cares, we drive for peanuts and asssholes


----------

